# The Reason I stopped caring about Uber Ratings



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm like a 4.89. So it really doesn't matter as long as my rating doesn't get me deactivated. Plus I learned that tips were not included.

Once I realized tips were not included, I realized how much wrong the company has done. On top that, their employees recommended I buy drinks for good ratings.

So not only do I not get tipped but I'm encouraged to spend money and pamper my passengers and maintain good ratings without getting a tip.

I tip. I tip the cashier at Walgreens. I tipped the guy who jump started my car 5 bucks. I tip bathroom attendants. I tip maids who clean my hotel. So it's not fair that Uber doesn't allow tips in the app.

I read that they said they didn't want race to determine who gets the most tips. So what are they trying to imply? And if that's the case then why would they allow pax to rate? After all, pax can rate you based on your race.

It's rude. Uber wants their riders to feel like they're getting cheap rides. But it has to go both ways and be fair for both sides. Lyft allows tips. Uber fails in this department and it's a shame. How can Uber passengers look at me in the eye with a straight face, thank me, and then not tip me? That's rude. I didn't grow up learning that kind of behavior.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Because Uber has programmed them to think a tip is included. With their new batch of videos I saw that "there is no need for cash as tipping isnt necessary."


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Because Uber has programmed them to think a tip is included. With their new batch of videos I saw that "there is no need for cash as tipping isnt necessary."


In my opinion this hurts Uber in the long run. After all they had the 100 mill lawsuit which was stupid.... there probably will be more lawsuits. There's no need for this nonsense.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I am satisfied with your 4.89 rating. Now go drive.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I was out of town visiting a friend the other day and asked her what she thought of Uber. (She doesn’t know that I am starting to drive myself.) And in our conversation, one of the first things she said is “I like using Uber. The price is great and the driver’s tip is already included.” 

I just about came unglued. Uber really has convinced the average Joe and average Jane that our tip is included.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I'm like a 4.89. So it really doesn't matter as long as my rating doesn't get me deactivated. Plus I learned that tips were not included.
> 
> Once I realized tips were not included, I realized how much wrong the company has done. On top that, their employees recommended I buy drinks for good ratings.
> 
> ...


Excellent observation. I am blonde (grey now), blue eyed very light skinned. This rating system allows racists to be racist and i experience it first hand in black neighborhoods as i am sure black drivere do in white neighborhoods less or more.


----------



## RickCMC (Feb 4, 2017)

Sorry but why do you tip cashiers?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

RickCMC said:


> Sorry but why do you tip cashiers?


Why not? I am not saying its a good idea to tip cashiers. I am saying you can and should tip anyone you want Especially drivers who are responsible for your life


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Why not? I am not saying its a good idea to tip cashiers. I am saying you can and should tip anyone you want Especially drivers who are responsible for your life


I've heard of tipping the bag boy but not the cashier. Why did we tip the bag boy but not cashier? There are some places, even today, where the bag boy actually didn't get paid but worked just on tips. On the Army base (Fort Campbell, not sure if they still do this) but at the Commissary, the bag boys weren't paid but worked strictly on tips. Not sure how they got away with this but I think it was more of a system like let the Army brats go work as bag boys at the commissary for some tips, to keep them occupied. But the bag boys there would walk your cart out to your car and load up the groceries into your car too.

Stiff the bag boy? If you were active duty you probably had your uniform on with your name and rank.

"I heard you didn't tip your bag boy at the commissary this weekend? Front leaning rest position, go!"


----------



## GrinsNgiggles (Oct 11, 2016)

Everyone needs to put up a tipping sign. Not only for tips, but to educate the passengers and start a conversation about the truth. I put one up a couple of weeks ago and surprised many of my riders "tips aren't included in your fare". They had no idea (so they say). Signs and discussions are the only way to spread the word. Plus, $65ish in tips since.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I was out of town visiting a friend the other day and asked her what she thought of Uber. (She doesn't know that I am starting to drive myself.) And in our conversation, one of the first things she said is "I like using Uber. The price is great and the driver's tip is already included."
> 
> I just about came unglued. Uber really has convinced the average Joe and average Jane that our tip is included.


This is very upsetting. She's no different than the people I know. How can we spread the word that this is a huge misconception?



GrinsNgiggles said:


> Everyone needs to put up a tipping sign. Not only for tips, but to educate the passengers and start a conversation about the truth. I put one up a couple of weeks ago and surprised many of my riders "tips aren't included in your fare". They had no idea (so they say). Signs and discussions are the only way to spread the word. Plus, $65ish in tips since.


Yes. Great conversation starter too. Helps educate them. But what if it's night time? Would they be able to read it? And have an Uber sign up even when I'm driving someone from lyft?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You tip the cashier at Walgreens???????


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> You tip the cashier at Walgreens???????


Yes the cashier at Walgreens. I tipped the cashier McDonald's. It's karma.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I don't fault the passengers too much for not tipping. They don't know and I suspect most still think we do $1,000+ a week. Quite a few seem to even think we work on salary or for an hourly wage and that Uber supplies the vehicle!!

What bothers me is when people 1* or 4* me for silly reasons or for things which aren't my fault. For instance the previous driver canceled on them and now it looks like *I* took 25 minutes to come pick them up. Or when they 4* me because I don't have a BMW or something equally ridiculous. My current rating like yours is very high -- 4.91 -- so I just don't even pay much attention to it anymore.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> Excellent observation. I am blonde (grey now), blue eyed very light skinned. This rating system allows racists to be racist and i experience it first hand in black neighborhoods as i am sure black drivere do in white neighborhoods less or more.


 The rating system is a flawed system and I never pay attention to my ratings, I'm professional but firm with the people I pickup, I'm sure passengers have a problem with my race but who cares. Uber is a screwed up company that don't and never will care about there drivers.



touberornottouber said:


> I don't fault the passengers too much for not tipping. They don't know and I suspect most still think we do $1,000+ a week. Quite a few seem to even think we work on salary or for an hourly wage and that Uber supplies the vehicle!!
> 
> What bothers me is when people 1* or 4* me for silly reasons or for things which aren't my fault. For instance the previous driver canceled on them and now it looks like *I* took 25 minutes to come pick them up. Or when they 4* me because I don't have a BMW or something equally ridiculous. My current rating like yours is very high -- 4.91 -- so I just don't even pay much attention to it anymore.


 If the conversation goes that way I educate the passengers, I tell them the truth about uber.

That's the problem with the rating system, They can rate you on any damn thing...Race, If they don't like your car or if they are late for work, Uber is ridiculous.



DRider85 said:


> I'm like a 4.89. So it really doesn't matter as long as my rating doesn't get me deactivated. Plus I learned that tips were not included.
> 
> Once I realized tips were not included, I realized how much wrong the company has done. On top that, their employees recommended I buy drinks for good ratings.
> 
> ...


Uber is a screwed up and selfish company, It's all about what you can do for uber and the passengers but not what they can do for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I see some good tip signs on Amazon and I got my card reader but unless these signs glow in the dark, how will the pax see?

Tips are important even if it's 5 bucks a night. We have to cover some of the gas. Guys we are business people. Work smart.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Yes the cashier at Walgreens. I tipped the cashier McDonald's. It's karma.


damn, bro. are you that rich to tip like that or just really generous? lol


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

htboston said:


> damn, bro. are you that rich to tip like that or just really generous? lol


Karma.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Karma.


I don't believe in karma. I believe in cheap people.


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I was out of town visiting a friend the other day and asked her what she thought of Uber. (She doesn't know that I am starting to drive myself.) And in our conversation, one of the first things she said is "I like using Uber. The price is great and the driver's tip is already included."
> 
> I just about came unglued. Uber really has convinced the average Joe and average Jane that our tip is included.


I've had pax tell me the tip is included.

They really believe this, in some instances.


----------

